# Neo Barock



## Unicorn (Nov 9, 2013)

What do you think of this neo barock ?
Search for Northern Unicorn on Google - Youtube.

Some compositions are unique and new others are compilations of well known composers.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Unicorn said:


> Search for Northern Unicorn on Google - Youtube.


HOW DARE YOU TO ORDER ME AROUND

Also, what is "barock"? I only know this, and it's pretty bad:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Unicorn said:


> What do you think of this neo barock ?
> Search for Northern Unicorn on Google - Youtube.
> 
> Some compositions are unique and new others are compilations of well known composers.


Funny how some newly joined members don't contribute at all but seem to have just signed up to promote their music, then to drop it in entirely the wrong category -- this could more than immediately be considered Spamming.

When I did find a youtube listing under "Northern Unicorn," those few pieces I checked were pretty much severely cliche, with a new age-ish cheap sweep line sounding like a fourth rate film score, or yet another pseudo-celtic feel with the obligatory slightly breathy pop singer soprano, and nothing at all in the way of classical. Again the presence of a relentless and repetitive percussion track hammering out the obvious 4/4 -- the whole is in the realm of some sort of pop music, not remotely classical by any stretch of the imagination.

The _Sonata for Elisabeth in Fmin _ is paper thin, and sounds like a not very well done student exercise for an early semester harmony class.




_Amalthea_ is treacle-sweet pseudo-Celtic voice with synth background, also generic and completely forgettable.





If none of these are the music and the performing group you intended for us to hear you should post a link (of course you should have anyway, it is politic to provide the link you are asking people to listen to.)

However, if these are by that group, whatever neologism or coined term borrowed to describe it does not qualify it as classical. It's just more interchangeable mediocre to dreadful new pop music.

I honestly found the above posted Michael Jelonak "BaRock" another tedious already worn out cliche, unoriginal from the moment it was written, and for all the quality of playing apart, just plain boring -- with its few chord progressions on strings with a constant four on the floor percussion track, there is nothing remotely referential to the Baroque except the costumes the players wear in the video -- I thought it so bad that I gave that vid a thumbs down 

Both genres, from the video one post above or the links I've included, are severely generic, with younger musicians and composers from all around the world who have a few instrumentalists, synthesizers, and sampled sounds generating this sort of stuff in cumulative bulk on a daily basis... and most often one piece is indistinguishable from the other.

By posting it in classical, what irks me most is I feel you have wasted my time.


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok I´m new here AND sorry for posting in the wrong category. Can it be moved to a better category by the moderator then ?

And I mean Baroque and nothing else, sorry for confusing with my own language.

Ok you don´t like it, and that´s what I wanted to know, now I know....sorry for wasting your time.

If it was considered spaming then ok, sorry, It wasn´t meant that way, I only wanted to get an opinion.
obviously I did completely wrong. This is my first time ever I have asked anyone about my music in a forum.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, your patient answer at least made me have a look at it. But as said, it can´t be called classical or very advanced ... seems targeted towards another public.


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 9, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Well, your patient answer at least made me have a look at it. But as said, it can´t be called classical or very advanced ... seems targeted towards another public.


Yes I think that´s my answer. I´m targeting the wrong public. So help me then, is this something
for film, movie ? Or do you think I´m wasting my time in doing music like this ?

Please last opinion about compositions then, don´t mind the sounds, this is the best I can do with them.

Northern Unicorn - Tam alta et clara polo

(sorry can´t link yet)

If you think this is crap, then I would trash all my future plans of making music and do something else.
This composition has taken time to do, months. And no I don´t understand this type of music, I only
listen to others and then compose from my point of view.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Bellbottom is probably having an orgasm right now.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> Bellbottom is probably having an orgasm right now.


Don't say orgasm!!!!! THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY SITE!!!!!!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Unicorn said:


> If you think this is crap, then I would trash all my future plans of making music and do something else.
> This composition has taken time to do, months. And no I don´t understand this type of music, I only
> listen to others and then compose from my point of view.


I would suggest investigating New Age music rather than classical. To pull off pseudo-baroque or classical requires, I think, a fairly solid understanding of music theory.

Also perhaps invest in a better and richer synth sound - yours sound a bit tinny.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Neo Barock? That music about Obama? Wouldn't be to my taste!


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 9, 2013)

brianvds said:


> I would suggest investigating New Age music rather than classical. To pull off pseudo-baroque or classical requires, I think, a fairly solid understanding of music theory.
> 
> Also perhaps invest in a better and richer synth sound - yours sound a bit tinny.


So the composition was... bad or not ?

And don´t mind the sounds I said, by the way the synth is only for backing and is ment to be thin, the chembalo are a real instrument recorded live and so are the violin.


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok i got the point.
This is not a friendly place to be at if this is the way to welcome a new user.
Yes I know I miss spelled BAROQUE sorry for that.. OK !
You do not have to hear more of my music in the future, I promise.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Of course do not give up.* _It is naive to think you are going to have an overnight success with your very early works when you are somewhere at the beginning._ If that is your first hope and ambition, I would say give it up. _*What I heard shows no signs that you should not keep at it.*_ I remind you that no one here said you had no musical ability or lacked musicality, and these comments you are reading come from a pretty astute and discriminating community of people who love and know music. Whatever the genre you are composing, expect to make some bad, mediocre, kind of OK pieces, and a lot of them. In so doing, and only by so doing, you will improve.

This music is not terrible but is just misplaced. Quasi-baroque or true Neoclassical style take more than a listener's familiarity with the repertoire to pull off anything of real interest. It takes an involved knowledge of both the literature and formal theory / composition -- and real time -- if you do want to write something to be for the classical listener community, or hope for success in all the other genres for that matter.

You do find a lot of a similar genre and sound in the pop sector, littering youtube -- the most salient point is that those are 99% vanity postings, with no market for them at all.

_Almalthea_ is within a genre common enough and found on youtube -- film score / video score and / or new age music, and there are a lot of entries. Since I neither care for or follow the genre, I have no recommendations for you. There are a lot of any of the more popular genre works at any given time. Within those popular genres if you have success you can do really well, _but it is also an arena where there are so many generic near 'sound alikes,' that some edge - something original within the confines, but more than just a little twist (not to mention, generally, some degree of virtuosity in the composing itself) -- is needed if the work will swim in that market at all_.

The general public, especially via youtube comments, can falsely boost your opinion of yourself to the point where you might think a big record company might actually be interested in your work, i.e. some Youtube listeners are really going to think your work is the greatest ever, but they are not the ones who judge these things 

The "baroque-ish" Sonata was not well done, a bass line so far apart in space from the rest it somewhat failed there, and that line waaaaay too slow for the rest of the activity above it... ergo, sounds like a classical music student's theory exercise, not yet a wholly successful piece. There are tons of bad "neo" or "Pseudo" baroque floating about in the pop markets -- just recall the above clip with the fiddler in the period wig, well performed nothingness -- so again, whatever is made in that genre has to be truly outstanding, which again, is not a level of skill reached overnight 

Try Almathea, on a specifically non-classical audience, and look around on youtube for things similar to compare what people have done and what you are doing; music, audio quality, acoustic and electronic sound sources. Your baroque attempt sounds like an attempt and not a success, and I would withdraw that one until you have developed more specific compositional skills to pull it off... now it does sound like a semi-failed exercise.

Do keep at it.... if you feel that you must, and that regardless of all else, that is more than a good sign.


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 9, 2013)

PetrB : Thank you ! This was what I searched for, a true review, by someone who understands what I do not understand myself.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Unicorn said:


> PetrB : Thank you ! This was what I searched for, a true review, by someone who understands what I do not understand myself.


You are in around the beginning. It is a long haul. It can be one of the more maddening and frustrating of pursuits, while at the same time one of the most engaging and personally rewarding... so there ya go


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Unicorn said:


> So the composition was... bad or not ?


I am not really qualified to say. All I can say is that it somehow sounded "wrong" to my ears, like failed baroque rather than music inspired by baroque. At the same time I would agree with PetrB: by no means give up. Sounds to me like you do have a solid talent for music; it's just a bit unpolished at the moment.



> And don´t mind the sounds I said, by the way the synth is only for backing and is ment to be thin, the chembalo are a real instrument recorded live and so are the violin.


Well, everything sounded a bit too thin and tinny to my ears, but that is of course an entirely subjective experience.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

violadude said:


> Don't say orgasm!!!!! THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY SITE!!!!!!


...how do you think the family came about in the first place? :lol:


----------

